# Oclus Rift als erste Brille?



## elementz (29. Juni 2020)

Hey
Könnte eine rift für 250Eur bekommen.
Taugt die was im.Vergleich zu den neueren?

Wollte half life alyx mal spielen.


----------



## Zubunapy (30. Juni 2020)

elementz schrieb:


> Hey
> Könnte eine rift für 250Eur bekommen.
> Taugt die was im.Vergleich zu den neueren?
> 
> Wollte half life alyx mal spielen.



Die Rift hat ihre Nachteile... Die Auflösung ist sehr niedrig, das Tracking ist nicht so umwerfend, der Screen Door Effect ist stark sichtbar. Im Vergleich zu anderen Headsets taugt sie also nicht mehr viel. Wenn man aber wenig Geld zur Verfügung hat, kann man sie für 250€ durchaus nehmen. Aber die dickste Grafik darf man dann nicht mehr erwarten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Juni 2020)

Das Tracking ist zwar aufwendiger im Aufbau als autonomes inside-out, gehört qualitativ aber zum besten, was der Markt zu bieten hat. Nur Lightouse ist technisch überlegen (und je nach Kabellage noch aufwendiger einzurichten), das aber auch erst auf Entfernungen über 3 m und selbst dann gibt es Sonderfälle. Ich persönlich finde auch die Touch-1-Controller ergonomisch etwas besser als die aktuellen Modelle und würde sie, außer in Spielen mit Einzelfingertracking (also Alyx.. und Alyx), sogar gegenüber Knuckles bevorzugen.

Fliegengitter und Detailauflösung sind aber, genau wie bei der Vive, ein echtes Problem. In Gen2 Spielen gehen einem da einfach Details verloren und Alyx in typischem Half-Life-Pastel würde auch nicht sonderlich vom hohen Kontrastumfang der OLEDs profitieren.


----------



## elementz (30. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte die Rift gekauft und muss sagen ich finde.sie echt gut.
Kannte vorher nur die Psvr und der Unterschied ist sehr groß.

Nur bekomme.ich die einrichrung nicht der Sensoren nicht optimal hin.
Er sagt jedes mal ich bin zu nah an den Sensoren.
Musste diesen Schritt überspringen

Kann.aber keine 5 meter vom.Schreibtisch wegsitzen
Dann.weis ich nicht wie man die Position im Spiel ändert.
Also wenn der Screen zu weit rechts ist zb. Bei psvr drücke ich eine Taste, schaue dort hin und er passt es an.
Wie geht dies in steam vr.

Zudem kann ich nichts vom Boden aufheben.
Komme einfach nicht hin..

Was mich überrascht hatte.
Getestet am PC meines Bruders: rtx 2060s. 16gb und i5 9400f.
Auf ultra mit 200 supersampling 90fps ohne probleme in alyx


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Juli 2020)

Wenn du dich nicht weiter entfernen kannst, solltest du versuchen, die Sensoren in einem größeren Abstand aufzustellen. Davon ausgehend, dass du die Basis-Konfiguration mit zwei Kameras hast an dieser Stelle gleich der Hinweis: Man muss sich nicht an die Positionsvorschläge von Oculus halten und für Roomscale ist die Konfiguration mit zwei Sensoren auf dem Schreibtisch auch alles andere als optimal. Um Tracking-Blindspots zu minimieren empfiehlt es sich viel mehr, beide Constellations über Schulterhöhe in gegenüberliegenden Ecken zu platzieren (genauso wie es HTC für Lighthouse empfiehlt, letztlich brauchen beide Systeme eine Sichtverbindung zwischen den Komponenten). Das auf-dem-Schreibtisch-stellen ist eher die am schnellsten realisierbare Notlösung.

Sobald beide Kameras die Spielfläche gut überblicken können und du den Einrichtungsprozess vollständig durchlaufen kannst, sollte sich auch die Bodenhöhe richtig konfigurieren lassen.


----------



## elementz (1. Juli 2020)

Nur wie stelle ich ein dass ich richtig positioniert bin.
Ich starte project Cars 2 und bin neben dem Auto.
Bekomme es einfach nicht hin wie ich im Auto sitze kann.


----------



## Zubunapy (1. Juli 2020)

Schau mal in die Steuerungsoptionen. Da muss es eine Taste für´s Zentrieren der Sicht geben. Alternativ drückst du am rechten Controller die Oculus Taste. Dann Popt ein Fenster auf mit der Beschriftung "Project Cars" und darunter "Ansicht zentrieren" und "Spiel beenden". Ansicht zentrieren wählen, a drücken, fertig. Sollte normal gehen. Bei Steam VR ist das komplizierter und verlangt nach den erweiterten Einstellungen. Bekommt man mit FPSVR


----------



## elementz (1. Juli 2020)

Das Programm FPSvr habe ich


----------



## Zubunapy (1. Juli 2020)

Dann kannst du dort den Spielbereich einstellen. Drehen und verschieben.


----------



## elementz (1. Juli 2020)

Ich finde das iwie nich. Bei playroom sind winkel angegeben..is es das?


----------



## Zubunapy (1. Juli 2020)

Ja genau. Playroom. Mit dem Winkel drehst du und mit den Axen (X,Y,Z) verschiebst du nach vorne, zur Seite oder nach oben.


----------



## elementz (1. Juli 2020)

okay danke checke ich gleich mal.

Habe die Sensoren nun vor mir oben an der Wand in den ECKEN..
Oculus ASSISTENT sagt trotzdem ich wäre zu weit.
Dann bin ich zu nahg
Dann nicht mittig..

Das geht einfach nicht.
Kann man das ruhig überspringen?
Tracking läuft in Spielen ja gut.

Also nach rechts un links drehen geht.
Aber hoch und runter finde ich nicht.
Wieso bin ich eigentlich immer schief wenn ich ein Spiel starte.


----------



## deady1000 (14. Juli 2020)

EDIT:
Mist, ich hab den Beitrag überlesen, wo du sagtest, dass die die Rift genommen hast. Aber das ist gut. Viel Spaß damit. Ich habe das Teil geliebt damals!

...........

Die Rift CV1 ist schon nice, wenn du zuvor kein anderes Headset hattest. Für den Preis von 250€ kann man nicht wirklich meckern. Hast du sie schon gekauft?

Theoretisch könntest du auch die Quest nehmen und HLA komplett kabellos (weder Sensoren noch Headsetkabel) und in besserer Auflösung als mit der Rift spielen.

Ich spiele fast nur noch so und hatte die Rift CV1 auch für ca 2 Jahre.
Egal was du tust, setze niemals ein anderes Headset auf.
Das wird dir das ältere Headset nachhaltig versauen!
Als ich damals von der CV1 auf die Quest gewechselt bin, konnte ich mit der CV1 nicht mehr spielen (wegen der Auflösung und dem Fliegengitter). Die antrainierte Gewöhnung setzt praktisch sofort aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vgFzHUs36bY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (24. Juli 2020)

elementz schrieb:


> Nur wie stelle ich ein dass ich richtig positioniert bin.
> Ich starte project Cars 2 und bin neben dem Auto.
> Bekomme es einfach nicht hin wie ich im Auto sitze kann.



Wer sein Auto liebt der schiebt


----------

